# Border speed limits (and road category) signs



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Believe it or not, but officially trucks in Germany are not allowed to exceed 60 km/h outside urban areas (except motorway(like) roads). Of course, there is no enforcement for this. In Poland, trucks are not allowed to exceed 70 km/h on rural roads (again; apart from motorways).


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

Grisent said:


> Hungarian speed limits are really quite unique. Is it really so that *coaches* have a hard 80 km/h limit on *motorways*? Or is the limit typically higher in practice?
> 
> And secondly, how does traffic on ordinary 2x1 undivided roads work, if heavy vehicles are only allowed 70 km/h while the rest of traffic can drive 90 km/h? A lot of overtaking???
> 
> Poland has similar speed limits; I have driven in Poland and I know that they make good use of 2x1 roads with wide shoulders; heavy traffic (and *ahem* farm machinery) can then chug along on the shoulder.


Coaches have a speed limit of 100 km/h on motorways if they fulfill certain criteria (these coaches have a sticker of a circle with "100" written inside on their back). I think most countries have different speed limits for trucks and buses, than for cars.

Yes, cars are overtaking trucks and buses on 2x1 roads, this is quite normal :yes:

In Hungary, tractors, combine harvesters, etc. are banned from main roads.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> ^^ I've never seen the last one, that's interesting.


The supposed GB sign that Suburbanist posted is a fake (the fonts are wrong) and appears to be adapted from a German sign.


----------



## tbh444 (Jul 31, 2010)

Grisent said:


> I didn't know that the Netherlands have a windmill silhouette on the "beginning of settlement" sign. That's a cute detail.
> The Italian skyline, however, does not make any sense to me... representative as it may be of the actual Italian cities


I think Cyprus is my favourite, they're the only ones who've bothered to put windows on the buildings! There does seem to be a fairly standardised order in a few of the countries with a spire 2nd left, then a building with chimney in the middle, but little details are different - wonder if they all just copied each other?


----------



## GeertjeC (Sep 11, 2010)

tbh444 said:


> I think Cyprus is my favourite, they're the only ones who've bothered to put windows on the buildings! There does seem to be a fairly standardised order in a few of the countries with a spire 2nd left, then a building with chimney in the middle, but little details are different - wonder if they all just copied each other?


I guess it might come from the Vienna Convention on Road Signs and Signals:
http://www.unece.org/trans/conventn/Conv_road_signs_2006v_EN.pdf
(see pages 110 and 118 of the PDF, or 96 and 104 if you're going by page numbers as written on the pages)


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Grisent said:


> The Italian skyline, however, does not make any sense to me... representative as it may be of the actual Italian cities


It's just a conventional sign. What should we put, churches pizzas and mandolins?


----------



## Grisent (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry for being unclear. Typically a road sign pictogram is made up of just some simple lines and a couple of distinct elements. The "settlement" or "urban area" pictograms I've seen in this thread are no exception; therefore I was just surprised that the respective Italian pictogram is not depicting the usual "five buildings in a row", but rather a zoomed-out panoramic skyline. 

But it's OK if some traffic symbols have a bit of distinctive character, too. I was alluding that it slightly looks like a scenic old town on a hilly terrain -- should be quite appropriate for Italy


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

Greece (to follow...)


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

Greece


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Italy - a little hard to figure out which information you need when you just drive by


----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Since 1992:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well,i made the picture 2010 :banana:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it's an old sign


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Luxembourg 


Netherlands


Belgique


France


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

^^I dont understand why Belgium uses a green motorway symbol on that picture (or on other pre motorway signage) while the signage on the motorway itself is blue. :weird:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Norsko said:


> ^^I dont understand why Belgium uses a green motorway symbol on that picture (or on other pre motorway signage) while the signage on the motorway itself is blue. :weird:


they generaly use green symbol :dunno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Norsko said:


> ^^I dont understand why Belgium uses a green motorway symbol on that picture (or on other pre motorway signage) while the signage on the motorway itself is blue. :weird:


Signage towards motorways is in green too, but the motorway signage itself is blue. I think they once planned to introduce green signs in Belgium on motorways. A pity they didn't do it. I like green on motorways somehow better than blue.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Norsko said:


> ^^I dont understand why Belgium uses a green motorway symbol on that picture (or on other pre motorway signage) while the signage on the motorway itself is blue. :weird:


Yeah realy :nuts: i travelled so often to Belgium and never realy noticed that but when i look at a few pictures i have its realy so.Maybe its because they dont write the own,belgian number but only the european E number on the signs or cause the signs are blue and it would be looking strange to put a blue symbol on a blue sign 

No town,no "own" numer,just E25








Even if the City or the whole motorway lies in a another country 


Exit is clearly signed,you drive out and you are on the national road Nr. 62 which is signed as N62 but if you stay on the motorway you didnt even now on which motorway you are actually driving :nuts:


I am not sure but i think its the same in France,i belive that green on this sign means via motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

No, green signs in France indicate major cities along non-Autoroutes. The so-called "panneaux verts".


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> No, green signs in France indicate major cities along non-Autoroutes. The so-called "panneaux verts".


Panneaux verts,sounds like something nice for breakfast :lol:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

>


is this photo taken somewhere around here? http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...VBcIog1477qqpthmdWwgcg&cbp=12,101.38,,0,-8.35


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am not 100% sure cause the picture is from 2002 but i belive its on the E46 just a few km´s after the belgian-france border direction Bouillon -> Sedan


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That picture has been taken on the E46/E44 interchange just east of Sedan.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

then I didn't look at the right direction.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Slovenija(2003) border crossing at the Korensko Sedlo


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Denmark 1979:


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

So I gather that Norway and Slovenia require headlights on all the time?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

nerdly_dood said:


> So I gather that Norway and Slovenia require headlights on all the time?


Canada's been requiring cars sold there to be equipped with daytime running lights (people driving older cars, or Americans, don't actually have to turn their lights on) for a good 20 years now. And I happened to be in Canada when this law was going into effect and remember an article mentioning that it was already required in Sweden. Since then, I began noticing Saabs and Volvos in the US with running lights on in the daytime and I assumed that's because they followed the Swedish requirement. And what's true in Sweden may well be true in Norway....

Several months ago, yours truly started a thread, with a title something like "lights on in the daytime," after coming home from a drive into your neck of the woods and finding that both Virginia and Maryland were requiring lights to be turned on on stretches of US 15 between Leesburg and Frederick. Second place in this country I'd seen that, the first being a stretch of US 1 near Bel Air, Md. (northeast of Baltimore), where the signs requiring lights to be on appeared about two years ago. Judging from the responses to that thread - if I'm remembering right - running-light requirements seem to be fairly widespread in Europe now.

EDIT: here's that thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170909


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

I noticed that ~50% of the cars on the road in California have lights on during the daylight hours even though there is no such requirement in place. Actually, as far as I know, most newer cars sold in North America have a slot for a DRL relay. I assume in Canada this relay is already in place when you buy a car, whereas in the USA you just need to buy one. I did that for my Ford Focus in 2005 and drive with DRL ever since. 

Back to the OP: I really like simple ones like in Germany or France. I would like to see something like this in the USA when driving between states, but since there is no concept of pictographs here, I guess they would have to spell out "urban", "rural" and "freeway"


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

New Jersey has signs at the state lines - at some points; it's not systematic or consistent - showing the default speed limits. Can't find one on line....


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Denmark 1979:


60 in Cities and 100 on motorways,thats a bad joke hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Before the 1960's, many countries did not have a special speed limit for motorways as few regular passenger cars could exceed 120 km/h anyway. Many countries imposed speed limits in the 1970's, and this was often 100 km/h with the two oil crises fresh in mind. Mind you that Denmark had a 110 km/h motorway speed limit until 2004.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> I noticed that ~50% of the cars on the road in California have lights on during the daylight hours even though there is no such requirement in place. Actually, as far as I know, most newer cars sold in North America have a slot for a DRL relay. I assume in Canada this relay is already in place when you buy a car, whereas in the USA you just need to buy one. I did that for my Ford Focus in 2005 and drive with DRL ever since.
> 
> Back to the OP: I really like simple ones like in Germany or France. I would like to see something like this in the USA when driving between states, but since there is no concept of pictographs here, I guess they would have to spell out "urban", "rural" and "freeway"


Do the default urban and rural speed limits actually differ between the different states? I'm actually not sure whether they do in Canada, though I sort of always assumed that the 50 km/h and 80 km/h, respectively, apply in all of Canada and not just Ontario (where I learned to drive).

Also - does the US have a default freeway/motorway speed limit? As far as I know this exists in neither the US nor Canada, and speed limits always have to be signed (this is also why we don't really have a standard "freeway begins" and "freeway ends" sign). In Ontario, for example, as a general rule, all 400-series highways have a limit of 100 km/h (with specific sections having different lower limits), but there still are always speed limit signs, and I don't remember learning anywhere in the traffic rules about an explicit default freeway limit.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Speed limits are set by state law in the U.S. (except during that absurd nationwide 55 mph of the '70s and '80s). There are definitely default limits in New Jersey. If there are default limits in Pennsylvania, I don't know them, and I ought to. [blushes]

EDIT: Found this. You can read it now; I'll read it later. And I've got some teacher's voice in my head warning me this is a "secondary source," but you can say the same think about anything in Wikipedia.... http://www.mit.edu/~jfc/laws.html

EDIT 2: Talking of things in Wikipedia.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_limits_in_the_United_States


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Denmark 1979:


Apparently, this is nearly the same location, according to the Panoramio location. E47 near Rødbyhavn.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Notice that "110" sign spoiling the fun mere seconds after entering the country


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

what does this P-disc at 80es sign mean? i guess it is something for parking and i saw it on each Italian car, but i never knew the purpose of that thing.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

It's called "disco orario" in Italy (hour disc). Many parkings in Italy are free for, say, an hour, so when you arrive you rotate the disc on your windshield to match the time you parked. Policemen come later and, if the time marked on your disco orario is more than a hour ago, give you a nice ticket.

I saw them in Germany too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yes, they are common in many European countries.

It's a way to regulate parking without having to pay for parking. It's usually found in smaller town centers where you don't want long-term parking but when you do want to offer short-term parking for quick shopping, visiting, etc.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Its very interesting.


(Don't encourage them.)
Oh. Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> here we go again...


No one's gone *there* yet....


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

In Tallinn you get to park free-of-charge for 15 minutes if you mark the parking time. 

This might seem a bit OT but if there is a sign #852 (when used for parking, for example), which are the days it implies to? In Estonia it's Mon-Fri but I was surprised to find out that in Italy it's Mon-Sat, for example.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I have no idea what signs #852 and 856 would mean... On German maps they indicate mines.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have no idea what signs #852 and 856 would mean... On German maps they indicate mines.


They mean "working days", as Rebasepoiss stated, in Italy it's Mon-Sat.


----------



## ArthurK (Jun 16, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have no idea what signs #852 and 856 would mean... On German maps they indicate mines.


^^ It's not used in Dutch roadsigns, but maybe you recognize it from the Dutch railroad timetables that used to use the same symbol as footnote. The symbol would refer to working days, but did still include Saturday. It's opposite symbol is "†", which means "only on Sunday and national holidays".

They abolished the use of these symbols just a few years ago and now only use the alphabet for footnotes. Unfortunately imho, since it's very easy when the same symbol has the same meaning in every timetable. Now you have to look up every footnote, since it's meaning is different on every page.


----------



## koloite (Jun 16, 2009)

On Norwegian traffic signs they use colours and parentheses to indicate what the times are. Working days are black letters, Saturdays in parentheses and Sundays and public holidays in red letters.


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

Our sign is a complete disaster :bash:










I doubt that anybody can read it while driving...


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ 140 on motorways? Cool.


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, since january.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have no idea what signs #852 and 856 would mean... On German maps they indicate mines.


In Hungary it is obvious they indicate working days


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ 140 on motorways? Cool.


In Portugal that is the _de facto_ speed limit, as the speed limit is 120, but people don't get fined until going 20km/h above the limit, and possibly 30km/h outside urban areas, so it might even be 150km/h.

Surprisngly, people don't really abuse this in urban areas, and on normal city streets stick to 50km/h.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

TheFlyPL said:


> Our sign is a complete disaster :bash:


The Hungarian border sign, in the past, was an even more complex n x m matrix :nuts: They simplified it some years ago.

The Polish 140km/h on motorways is a signal in the right direction. It is not about the 10km/h difference, but about leaving the stiff 130km/h general motorway limit -which was the highest available in Europe, apart from Germany- towards a feasible higher one. Hopefully it is a start of a movement of higher general motorway limits (which aren't an obstacle for signing lower limits on stretches where indicated).


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> In Portugal that is the _de facto_ speed limit, as the speed limit is 120, but people don't get fined until going 20km/h above the limit, and possibly 30km/h outside urban areas, so it might even be 150km/h.
> 
> Surprisngly, people don't really abuse this in urban areas, and on normal city streets stick to 50km/h.


In poland you can also drive 10km/h faster than limit and you wan't get fined (in the meaning of law). In practice on motorways polish police chase people speedeing 170-180km/h and more.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

In Italy tolerance is 10%, so 130 becomes 143...


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Tolerances are 10 km/h in Romania an 10% in Hungary.


----------



## Schwarzpunkt (Apr 12, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> In Italy tolerance is 10%, so 130 becomes 143...


it would be nice, but in Italy tolerance is 5% if speed is> 100 km/h and 5 km/h if speed is< 100 km/h 
130 becomes only 136.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ 136.5 km/h


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, Portugal seems to have more tolerance than eveywhere else :lol:


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Wow, Portugal seems to have more tolerance than eveywhere else :lol:


20km/h seems to be quite high tolerance :]


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Schwarzpunkt said:


> it would be nice, but in Italy tolerance is 5% if speed is> 100 km/h and 5 km/h if speed is< 100 km/h
> 130 becomes only 136.


Why everything I (think I) know is suddenly wrong? :lol::nuts:


----------



## Schwarzpunkt (Apr 12, 2011)

... and fines?
in Italy is as follows:
V= 0 ÷ 10 km/h : € 39.00
V= 10.1 ÷ 40 km/h : € 159.00
V= 40.1 ÷ 60 km/h : € 500.00 (driving license suspended for 1÷3 months)
V> 60 km/h : € 779.00 (driving license suspended for 6÷12 months)
:gaah::devil::wallbash:

V= "overspeed" – tolerance.
During the night (22:00 ÷ 7:00) the fines are increased by 30%


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

*Iceland*


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Ingenioren said:


> *Iceland*


What does the second column mean? Icy road?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Gravel road.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Gravel road.


Oh, I see. Thank you.


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

A quick note!

Generic border speed signs no longer exist in Sweden as a generic motorway speed was abolished a couple years back with the introduction of 120 km/h. Though most motorways are still 110 km/h, there is now no "standard" one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Found this one elsewhere on SSC:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ No motorways, no expressways. Looks funny :lol:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

which language is "Republika Kosova"?


----------



## GeertjeC (Sep 11, 2010)

The diagonal cross-through line looks a bit strange to me - it goes neither from one corner to the other (as the equivalent lines do in the IS case above, for example), nor is it at a fixed angle with respect to the horizontal. So it seems inconsistent, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

x-type said:


> which language is "Republika Kosova"?


I asked myself the same question.

Here it is written correctly.


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

BiH


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Dan said:


> A quick note!
> 
> Generic border speed signs no longer exist in Sweden as a generic motorway speed was abolished a couple years back with the introduction of 120 km/h. Though most motorways are still 110 km/h, there is now no "standard" one.


However no one remembered to remove this one:
http://maps.google.no/?ie=UTF8&ll=5...=MrPIlDVZ1GrJJ34seu619A&cbp=12,194.31,,0,4.57


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Bad_Hafen said:


> BiH


any countries in the Balkan where you don't have to use headlights daytime, is it necesary to use lights daytime in the summer ?

what are the rules of DRL in Romania and Bulgaria ?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> any countries in the Balkan where you don't have to use headlights daytime, is it necesary to use lights daytime in the summer ?
> 
> *what are the rules of DRL in Romania* and Bulgaria ?


In Romania you have to use your lights during the day on all motorways and all national roads (signed with *DN*).


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

NordikNerd said:


> any countries in the Balkan where you don't have to use headlights daytime, is it necesary to use lights daytime in the summer ?
> 
> what are the rules of DRL in Romania and Bulgaria ?


in HR you don't need to use them during the summer period


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> any countries in the Balkan where you don't have to use headlights daytime, is it necesary to use lights *daytime in the summer *?


believe me sometimes the lights are more needed in summer, when the car is grey or similar colour (80% of all cars are) and the sun is strong you don't see it coming from another direction, because of the reflection on asphalt and Fata Morgana mirage.


----------



## Arbenit (Mar 22, 2010)

x-type said:


> which language is "Republika Kosova"?


It is in Serbian (perhaps genitiv case?).


----------



## Arbenit (Mar 22, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Found this one elsewhere on SSC:



No Motorways in Kosovo yet.. 

But, it is said that until the end of October first 38 km of motorway (from Morinë to Duhël) will be completed.. :cheers:


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

YLLI said:


> The Kosovo Speed Limit Sign lokks nice and why was not the expressway logo displayed?


Thats because dual carriageways in Kosovo fall under the category of " Rrugë Nacionale " which also applies to national roads which are single carriageways. All regional and national roads in Kosovo are blue where as motorways are green. I think it would be better to have an expressway sign with the 100km which is currently used on the Prishtinë - Pejë and Prishtine - Mitrovice dual carriageways.

Prishtinë-Mitrovicë Dual Carriageway (100kmph) - Blue Background Signs






Prishtinë - Pejë Dual Carriageway (100kmh) - Blue Background Signs





R7 Motorway (130kmh) - Green Background Signs


----------



## veteran (Nov 8, 2007)

Tornyosnémeti, Hungary. Entrance from Slovakia


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Last picture means lights mandatory?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ I read it as _mandatory lights outside urban areas + wear your seatbelt_.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

Does this mean that wearing seat-belts (especially on rear seats) in urban areas isn't mandatory


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ AFAIK wearing seatbelts is mandatory in Hungary, regardless if you are in an urban or rural area or you are on the first row or second row of seats.

A romanian forum member said that he got a fine few months ago in Hungary, right at the border crossing, because a passenger from the rear seat didn't have his seatbelt on.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm Hungarian, living here, driving here, and I'm not sure if it is now mandatory to wear seat balts on the rear seats inside urban areas... Outside urban areas it has been mandatory for at least 15 years and I know it was planned to make it mandatory even inside urban area, but I don't know whether it was introduced or not... 
I should check it but now I have not time for that 
However I always force my passengers (if I have any) to wear the belt.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ I also tell my passengers to wear the seatbelt, but those standing on the rear seats are ok without if I drive just in the city.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

I'm sure in all European countries have synchronized laws that oblige using the belts on the rear seats too. But at many places many people do not obey this rule, and police isn't so strict about it...
I just meant that the sign gives the wrong impression, because it specifies these mandatory things for outside urban areas.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I also tell my passengers to wear the seatbelt, but those standing on the rear seats are ok without if I drive just in the city.


Standing? Anyway, I also demand wearing seatbelt at least for the one behind me. If we crash, (s)he crashes in me. No, thanks.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess it depends on the law(s) in the country or countries where you're from.

Slightly off-topic:
The husband of one of my relatives (from Australia) paid a visit here to the Philippines. The husband was the only person I've ever saw who wore seatbelts in the back.

Here in the Philippines, the seatbelt law was just enacted only a few years ago and it only requires the driver and front passenger (I think) to wear seatbelts. Rear passengers are not required.

So yeah, I guess it depends where you're from and what is stated in your seatbelt law(s). 

Nevertheless, it is obviously the job of the driver to inform his/her passengers to wear seatbelts if required by law (in accordance to the law in the jurisdiction or location that they're in)


----------



## Arbenit (Mar 22, 2010)

What about passengers of the busses? Are they required, in any country, to wear the seat belts? I mean, if passengers in the rear seats of a small car are required…


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ I went to Greece and Italy by bus and I remember that it didn't even have seat belts...


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Arbenit said:


> What about passengers of the busses? Are they required, in any country, to wear the seat belts? I mean, if passengers in the rear seats of a small car are required…


I think the Finnish legislation requiring wearing the seat belts on the buses equipped with them, is based on the respective EU directive. Therefore, all the EU member countries should have introduced a similar legislation.

According to an EU directive, the buses built since 2006 must have seat belts, with the exception of city buses with standing space.

The law is not very widely obeyed nor enforced in Finland. In principle, the passenger travelling without wearing a seat belt is subject to a fine of 35 euros.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ If you are a passenger in a bus and the police pulls you over you have plenty of time to put on your seatbelt without the policeman noticing that you were doing that right at that time... especially if you are standing on one of the rear seats.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

bogdymol said:


> ^^ If you are a passenger in a bus and the police pulls you over you have plenty of time to put on your seatbelt without the policeman noticing that you were doing that right at that time... especially if you are standing on one of the rear seats.


Do not underestimate the skills of the policemen. They might enter a covert operation and masquerade ordinary passengers making observations, and attack between the stops.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

MattiG said:


> Do not underestimate the skills of the policemen. They might enter a covert operation and masquerade ordinary passengers making observations, and attack between the stops.


Big Brother is watching you :lol:
Anyway, I never saw seat belts use enforced on buses.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

The location, too, is clearly visible in my picture 


Source: attus.hu; Click for large picture


----------



## Izumo (Sep 28, 2005)

How is the dutch border sign going to look like after 1 september 2012.
highway 130 km/h? or still 120km/h.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Izumo said:


> How is the dutch border sign going to look like after 1 september 2012.
> highway 130 km/h? or still 120km/h.


130.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Why 1st of September?


----------



## Izumo (Sep 28, 2005)

Road_UK said:


> Why 1st of September?


http://www.houseofrepresentatives.nl/dossiers/speed-limit-increase


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Quotes from that article:



> The minister's motto is "faster where possible, slower where necessary" [...]
> 
> The possibility of increasing the speed limit on other motorways will be examined over the coming months. [...]
> 
> As of 1 July 2012 the minister also intends to abolish 4 of the 5 80 km/h zones around the four biggest cities of the Netherlands, where the maximum speed limit will be increased to 100 km/h again.


Simply the right attitude! Learning from experiments, implementing consequences.
That minister isn't much of a greenie, is she?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Corvinus said:


> That minister isn't much of a greenie, is she?


It depends on which area you're talking about. They went full-speed ahead with wind farms, water transportation, rail freight and clean vehicle subsidies.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Corvinus said:


> Quotes from that article:
> 
> Simply the right attitude! Learning from experiments, implementing consequences.
> That minister isn't much of a greenie, is she?


There is nothing much green about lowering speeds for the sake of lowering them. It is usually just an excuse to make car alternates such as trains or buses more competitives by slowing automobile traffic


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

That is an interesting one! Or did I miss a declaration of independence?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^...not to mention a very long causeway.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Thailand speed limits (src: German Wikipedia)


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Interesting, the out of town speed limit is different in the Azores than on the mainland


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

I was really surprised, when I saw that kind of signpost on greek island Thassos with general speed limit in inhabitated and habitated area. Limits were the same as in case of mainland so I didn't get the point of that sign. Unfortunately I can't find any photo of that sign.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

You should have a graduation after reading this while driving (from Poland)










And the old one from Slovakia (now the speed limit in inhabited area is 50 km/h and 24h lighting is mandatory)


----------



## zvir (Aug 19, 2009)

*israel*

freeways speeds have been incresed to 110 km/h


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ How can there be two general speed limits on motorways/freeways?


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

zvir said:


> freeways speeds have been incresed to 110 km/h


For most Europeans this might be really confusing :lol:


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe 90 in towns and cities, similarly to Czech Republic?


----------



## albertocsc (Dec 28, 2009)

From beautiful Moldova:



I also got surprised when I saw Romanian limits sign when exiting Craiova, maybe for people coming from the airport. But this doesn't happen, for example, in Bucharest airports. When it comes to my country, in Madrid I think it is posted too.


----------



## Peines (Aug 13, 2011)

Placed at the M-11 Motorway when you leave the Madrid Airport (T1, T2 & T3). Notice that "Vía Rápida" as a road category ended in 2004.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ These signs will need to be replaced soon as speed limit in roads with wide shoulders and/or more than 2 lanes will decrease to 90 km/h, 70 km/h for narrower roads and 50 km/h for roads with no center marking. I wonder how much time this signs will last since the ones standing now are more than 10 years old.


----------



## Peines (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ The new signs will look like this… :lol:



volodaaaa said:


> You should have a graduation after reading this while driving (from Poland)


----------



## Castellar89 (Feb 1, 2015)

The maximum speed limit on motorways in the Netherlands was raised on 1 September 2012 from 120 km/h to 130 km/h.

However, this applies to only 48% of all motorways. Most motorways still have a speed limit of 100 or 120 km/h, depending on traffic and environment. Some motorways only have the maximum speed allowed during evening or night riding. The speed limits will be clearly marked, but if there is no speed limit posted, then the limit will be 130 km/h (default speed limit on Dutch motorways).

I wanted to post a photo of the new sign at the Dutch borders, but I should have at least 10 posts to post images and links. This was my first post on this forum.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Welkom!

Just visit a few threads, post a few smart-ass comments, and you'll be at 10 posts before you know it. 

See what they're on about in the Roadside Rest Area at the moment.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Castellar89 said:


> The maximum speed limit on motorways in the Netherlands was raised on 1 September 2012 from 120 km/h to 130 km/h.
> 
> However, this applies to only 48% of all motorways. Most motorways still have a speed limit of 100 or 120 km/h, depending on traffic and environment. Some motorways only have the maximum speed allowed during evening or night riding. The speed limits will be clearly marked, but if there is no speed limit posted, then the limit will be 130 km/h (default speed limit on Dutch motorways).
> 
> I wanted to post a photo of the new sign at the Dutch borders, but I should have at least 10 posts to post images and links. This was my first post on this forum.


What is the speed limit on A2 between Ultrecht and Amsterdam? I know it was just 100 km/h .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Serbia


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Serbia


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ better sign. with 80 out of city and 50 in city, might as well call it even and keep 80 everywhere :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I always hated that sign (we used it for a while after independence as well, except it said SLO instead of YU), because it didn't feature the general speed limit in towns (which was 60 km/h back then). How were foreigners supposed to know that? Even I didn't know it until I was 16 or so.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

But this is also great. I am supposed to stop by it I reckon.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ I wonder why truck speed limits are there too. Almost every different type of vehicle in Spain has a speed limit lower than the default one (there's even a distinction between vans and vans that can transport passengers), but they only signpost the limits for passenger cars.

This is unfair for the drivers of these vehicles, but such a complex sign would just be ignored.


----------



## Kemo (Jan 22, 2012)

volodaaaa said:


> But this is also great. I am supposed to stop by it I reckon.


In this country, nobody seems to be bothered by the speed limits so it doesn't really matter if you read this sign. :troll:


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

Verso said:


> I always hated that sign (we used it for a while after independence as well, except it said SLO instead of YU), because it didn't feature the general speed limit in towns (which was 60 km/h back then). How were foreigners supposed to know that? Even I didn't know it until I was 16 or so.


Wasn't it an excellent way to collect hard-currency fines from tourists?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

They probably thought the speed limit was 50 km/h, so they were even slower. Btw, this sign looks pathetic.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Border speed limit signs from Hungary were posted on page 1 of this thread already, but here's another one. I think not the newest, but it shows the currently applicable limits. 
This is already a simplification of a former sign that was a 4 x 4 matrix!










(Src: http://kisaetr.blogspot.ch/2013/01/kamionokra-vonatkozo-sebessegkorlatozask.html)


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

There are other ways of conveying all this information than putting it all on one sign. We don't have that sort of thing at all over here. You will see when you're crossing a state line signs saying that texting is illegal and so on, but it's more likely to be a series of signs than one. New Jersey used to post default speed limits at the state line (there are still some signs out there, but I'm guessing they're just old), but there were just two - urban and rural. The speed limit on a particular stretch of road can just be posted when you come to it....


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Eulanthe said:


> Wasn't it an excellent way to collect hard-currency fines from tourists?


I would not like to sound offensive, but wise driver always check the basic information on traffic rulles in particular country *before* they depart. I have never relied on such sign. And I would not mind if there is none. But as a border freak, it somehow match the fact you are entering a country.


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

New sign introduced:


vog said:


>


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

volodaaaa said:


> I would not like to sound offensive, but wise driver always check the basic information on traffic rulles in particular country *before* they depart. I have never relied on such sign. And I would not mind if there is none. But as a border freak, it somehow match the fact you are entering a country.


No, I agree. I'm always amused when reading complaints online from (usually Americans) about how they were caught without vignettes and how it's completely unfair. I do think however that many countries could do a much better job of providing information at borders, particularly at major tourist crossings. Croatia is the only country (I think...) that bothers with tourist information offices at major crossings.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Re Americans unaware of vignettes:

Sounds like a communications problem. Yes, they ought to read up in advance (I mean, heck, how do you plan a trip of that magnitude without working out the costs, unless you have money to burn), but on the other hand, their car-rental companies could be communicating this to them. (I imagine the number of Americans tooling around central Europe in their own cars is negligible, unless it's the Bimmer they just picked up at the factory.)

Afterthought: it'd still have to occur to the person to ask the question, though. We don't have vignettes. (And if we did, we'd call them stickers...) But we do have tolls, so that's not that much of an excuse.

Re tourist information: "Welcome Centers" run by state tourist-promotion departments are just about universal on Interstates at state lines here. (Some pics of a recently rebuilt one near here, apparently by the designer of the signage: http://agsinfo.com/work/pennsylvania-welcome-center-i95/)


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Penn's Woods said:


> There are other ways of conveying all this information than putting it all on one sign. We don't have that sort of thing at all over here. You will see when you're crossing a state line signs saying that texting is illegal and so on, but it's more likely to be a series of signs than one. New Jersey used to post default speed limits at the state line (there are still some signs out there, but I'm guessing they're just old), but there were just two - urban and rural. The speed limit on a particular stretch of road can just be posted when you come to it....


You could just - not have default speed limits

Is it so hard to put a sign (50) instead of the "houses and church" sign, and then a sign (100) instead of the "no more houses and church" sign? And maybe a |140| sign instead of the chopsticks? :nuts:


----------



## Kemo (Jan 22, 2012)

Kanadzie said:


> Is it so hard to put a sign (50) instead of the "houses and church" sign, and then a sign (100) instead of the "no more houses and church" sign? And maybe a |140| sign instead of the chopsticks? :nuts:


No, because each intersection cancels the speed limit signs (at least in some countries). So you would have to put thousands of additional (50) signs in every city.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In Spain overtaking in a single tube tunnel is not allowed. As for headlights I always use them even if in Spain it's not compulsory, and I often forget to turn them on if I'm not getting out of the garage.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> also in the city and in the summertime ?


In Hungary is it only outside cities compulsory. 
BORDER SIGN.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

In Poland having the lights on is compulsory everywhere. Of course, you can use daytime lights unless it's dark, there is a heavy rain or you are in a tunnel.

Our speed limits sign is, unfortunately, one of the worst possible:










(the sign saying about compulsory lights is placed in different places around the big sign and it's usually bigger)

But the speed limits on highways are quite nice 

Talking about overtaking in tunnels, it isn't officially forbidden in Poland. But we have almost no tunnels at all in the country. The only "real" one (such one through a mountain, not one built in a city to improve the traffic capacity) has been built in 2010 and it's 678 m long. And it is on a single-carriageway road, so overpassing there (except for, maybe, overpassing a motorcycle by a motorcycle, when both fit in a single lane) has been prohibited by a double solid line.

However, for example, in this tunnel (in Warsaw): https://goo.gl/maps/uANQrD3AEbr - the lines are dashed, so overpassing is allowed.

There is also the tunnel under the Dead Vistula river (Martwa Wisła), opened this year in Gdańsk - the longest tunnel in Poland as for now - overpassing is also allowed: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E0-2n2tNMk

Actually, what would be a point of a double-carriageway tunnel, if overpassing was forbidden there? 

So, talking about "single" tunnels... Apart from the mountain tunnel mentioned before, we have yet only one, in Warsaw (different than the previous one): https://goo.gl/maps/HPe65DVvhwN2 - and overpassing is also forbidden (as it would mean driving onto the public transport lane).

By the way, we also have a misconception that overpassing on bridges is forbidden - which is not true, at least in Poland. On bridges (and also in tunnels) it's forbidden to stop and to drive backwards.

Do any of your countries also have a different speed limit in the city during the night than during the day?


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ definitely don't have speed limits changing at night in Canada
But I love the 60 instead of 50 city limit at night... in Canada there are many 30 zones or especially now, 40 zones (where was once 50) in areas totally deserted at night...

Then again could end up like the road I used in Berlin once... daytime limit, 50. 19h - 07h tempo 30 (!) for noise issues. I was following the traffic, looked at speedometer, 80 it says :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

An old sign from Spain:

http://www.**********/stock-photo-a...s-welcomes-visitors-at-the-port-89940547.html

(instead of the ********** write "alamy . com" (without breaks, of course))


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ Didn't know that Spain had max speed limit of 100 on motorways.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ Yes, until the late 1980s. AFAIK when general speed limits where first introduced (1970s) it was 130.

Otherwise this sign has a diagram explaining when is the speed limit 100 km/h in two-lane roads. This law is still in force today but signs at borders don't explain it so well . It's a dumb law anyway, it's not like you're going to measure the hard shoulder of the roads you drive on. Luckily these roads have 100 km/h signs everywhere.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Sign at the UK - Ireland border, entering Ireland










http://www.ukma.org.uk/problems-arising-from-two-systems/international-travellers


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Corvinus said:


> Sign at the UK - Ireland border, entering Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those signs are the only way to tell when you cross the inner Irish border.
Standard European border crossing signs (small blue sign with yellow stars and big panel with road categories) are avoided there for political reasons (Catholics in NI don't want to accept that there's actually a border there).


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Transnistria


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

... and Moldova, apparently from 2013:










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFr16Ty06BE


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ Are there any 110 km/h roads in Moldova?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Probably M3 from Chișinău to Porumbrei. It is a four lane road with some interchanges.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Finland has taken the ascetic Scandinavian way:










Those are the only general speed limits. The other ones are signed.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Extra-urban 80 km/h limit is annoying for a country that size and low pop density, when even tiny Moldova allows 90. What is the reason for not at least 100 km/h? Long winters? Animals crossing? Environmentalists?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Finland allows 100 km/h on select main roads during the summer and 80 km/h during the winter. Though it is reported that the amount of 100 km/h summer limits has been reduced in recent years. It would be interesting to know how many non-motorways allow 100 km/h in Finland.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Corvinus said:


> Extra-urban 80 km/h limit is annoying for a country that size and low pop density, when even tiny Moldova allows 90. What is the reason for not at least 100 km/h? Long winters? Animals crossing? Environmentalists?


Ontario, Canada has the same situation. MAX 80 extra-urban except for some particular roads (Trans-Canada Highway) at 90. Motorway is 100 but we drive 140 :lol:


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Finland allows 100 km/h on select main roads during the summer and 80 km/h during the winter. Though it is reported that the amount of 100 km/h summer limits has been reduced in recent years. It would be interesting to know how many non-motorways allow 100 km/h in Finland.


This is the result from a quick-and-dirty query to my copy of the Digiroad database:










It includes non-motorway sections on the roads listed in the column headers. No ramps and those roundabouts having an own road number. For dual-carriageway roads, only the southbound half is included. The data is quite up-to-date: downloaded about one month ago. The unit is kilometers.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Kanadzie said:


> Motorway is 100 but we drive 140 :lol:


Very similar to what I experienced in Japan, and quite different to Switzerland.
Over here, the 120km/h motorway limit is not bad for the country's size and geography (mountains, tunnels), but "limit is limit", and while excesses of 20km/h on it are common, 40 or more is rare (excess of 26km/h or more implies a mandatory court hearing).




MattiG said:


> This is the result from a quick-and-dirty query to my copy of the Digiroad database:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the "120" row in the table signify that the law as such would allow 120km/h limits be posted for these non-motorway sections (or even single-carriageway roads), even if currently no section is posted at 120?
(Would be similar to Italy where road code allows for signposting 150km/h on three-lane motorways under certain conditions, but no such sections are known so far)


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Corvinus said:


> Does the "120" row in the table signify that the law as such would allow 120km/h limits be posted for these non-motorway sections (or even single-carriageway roads), even if currently no section is posted at 120?


No, 120 is for motorways only. The law says nothing about the maximum. The Ministry of Transport has to power to decide on the speed limits. No changes to rules expected, as the opinion of the Ministry is about the same as a law, in practice.

The row of 120 exists on the table because the my query returned total of 367 metres of non-motorway primary roads with a speed limit of 120, rounded to zero kilometers. Those spots seem to be coding errors in the base data. One 247 meter section of 3/18/E12 is coded as a 2+2 non-motorway and 120 meters of 7/E18 as a 1+1 road.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome sign for the "TRNC" (a "state" recognized by Ankara only)










According to the documentary, there is now a rental company that allows ordinary tourists to cross the divide by car.

In South Cyprus, the "TRNC" is usually labeled "Turkish occupied area", or "Turkish controlled area".


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ I'm going to Northern Cyprus in April, I'll try to take some interesting pics.


----------



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

One has to hurry, since there are negotiations going on to reunite the island.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Not without a referendum, which almost certainly won't take place before May.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ no need for referendum, just some little green men


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

My snapshot from the international port of Oslo










_Norge_ is in bokmål and _Noreg_ in nynorsk.

Signposted speed limits in Norway can be up to 90km/h on simple roads and 110 km/h on motorways. I guess everywhere (including motorways), the general 50/80 limit applies unless posted otherwise.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I wonder if Norway is the only country in Europe with no default motorway speed. It's indeed 80 unless otherwise posted. In reality it's mostly 100-110.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Entering Georgia from Armenia at Akhkerpi. The road at the Armenian side of the border is fine, but after crossing to Georgia it became a very bad dirt road. I was surprised by this, because most (main) roads I encountered in Georgia were of a pretty good quality.


----------



## General Maximus (Dec 29, 2015)

That moment the Belgian district of Flanders gives the middle finger to Belgium, brings in its own speed limits, and places signs on both international and internal borders...


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Cyprus border sign, anyone? 
Are there any car ferries at all sailing between the continent and a recognized port of entry of the Republic?


----------



## General Maximus (Dec 29, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

General Maximus said:


> That moment the Belgian district of Flanders gives the middle finger to Belgium, brings in its own speed limits, and places signs on both international and internal borders...


Which also forced Wallonia to put theirs, since their general speed limit outside urban areas is still 90 km/h.


----------



## General Maximus (Dec 29, 2015)

They haven't though. No change in speed limits, no signs on their borders. Only a minor change in their signage on motorways.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder if Norway is the only country in Europe with no default motorway speed. It's indeed 80 unless otherwise posted. In reality it's mostly 100-110.


No it is not. The same applies in Finland.


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

MattiG said:


> No it is not. The same applies in Finland.


Sweden too, default is 70.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

riiga said:


> Sweden too, default is 70.


This is something I have thought, too. However, I found quite a number of links in Swedish stating that the default speed limit is 110. Thus, I am somewhat confused, and I try to find an authoritative text.

The traffic law, Trafikförordning, in the 9 Kap (rules on motorways and expressways) 1 § states the following: "Fordon får inte föras med högre hastighet än 110 kilometer i timmen". The defaults of 50 and 70 are declared at 3 Kap 17 §, but that text says that the speed limits on motorways are declared at 9 Kap 1 §. Can this be interpreted in a way that the default on motorways is 110, not 70?


----------



## General Maximus (Dec 29, 2015)

I thought Sweden upgraded from 110 to 120?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Only as a "trial" and on only a few select sections, definitely not the entire rural motorway network.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Still I like the trend of motorway speed limits creeping upward - albeit slowly - across Europe. With Austria hopefully presenting its upgraded border speed limit sign of 140km/h for motorways after the ongoing trial phase.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

I took this picture at the French-Spanish border at the Somport pass on the 31th of August. The "80" speed limit was still covered.


20180831_091048 by J GM, en Flickr


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Why was it covered?


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

The sign seemed almost new, so I assumed it had been replaced before the 1st of July but for some reason they forgot to uncover the new speed limit.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know about the change. French roads are good, I think 90 km/h was better.


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Verso said:


> Oh, I didn't know about the change. French roads are good, I think 90 km/h was better.


Of course it was better! I would even say some of those roads would be suitable for 100km/h, like in Germany! 80km/h was invented just to get more money from fines, and that is exactly how it is happening! If you read the Internet or listen to French people, you will see how unpopular this new speed limit is. To the point there is an unprecedented number of radars being vandalized in France.

One of my best friends in France is a policeman. Even he criticizes that new speed limit, and he commented "those guys at the government are so stupid they will for sure keep that speed limit". Even for him, as a policeman (as well as for some colleagues), it is not exactly clear where the speed limit is 80 and where it is 90. 

Of course, various media like FranceInfo, BFMTV, etc.are doing what they can to make people think there's less casualties thanks to that new speed limit. They went on to manipulate public opinion by using June statistics. Problem is: in June, it was still 90km/h.

I am French myself, but I am more than happy I am not living there anymore, nor driving there on a daily basis. Especially due to all those radars (even in private cars!), but also given the worsening shape of French roads.


----------



## jdb.2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Did anyone notice the difference in the speedos between French and German cars?
French cars use uneven multiples of ten (70-90-110-130) and German cars evens (60-80-100-120) which coincides with the speed limits in corresponding countries.
Peugeot/Citroën used to have additional markers in red or orange for 50-90-130, which is (or was) convenient if you live in France.
With the change from 90 to 80 they have broken this pattern.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Highway89 said:


> I took this picture at the French-Spanish border at the Somport pass on the 31th of August. The "80" speed limit was still covered.


It was a 90 one. They patched it with a 80 one in the following week to your photo, as I was there on 7 September. Anyway, I agree the general 80 km/h is ridiculously low, 90 km/h is better.


----------



## Schule04 (May 10, 2009)

What's up with the flag on this sign?


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Schule04 said:


> What's up with the flag on this sign?


Uuuuuuu... Looks like someone painted that flag after having had some țuică :lol:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Not sure if Austria's standard sign has been posted already. This was taken after entering at Heiligenkreuz (Rábakeresztúr). 
Hopefully we soon see the motorway limit at 140km/h. Then Austria would have the highest general limits in Europe after Germany.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Corvinus said:


> Not sure if Austria's standard sign has been posted already. This was taken after entering at Heiligenkreuz (Rábakeresztúr).
> Hopefully we soon see the motorway limit at 140km/h. Then Austria would have the highest general limits in Europe after Germany.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

g.spinoza said:


> Poland and Bulgaria already have 140.


... but both have 90km/h on standard 1 x 2 roads while Austria has 100km/h there, so it would win the total package.


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

^^ Also Germany had that speed limit on extra-urban roads.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Bosnia and Herzegovina, at a small crossing in the south:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yugoslavia :cheers:
Minimum information is enough :colgate:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ I never liked that sign, because it didn't show speed limit in urban areas (which was 60 km/h).


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ When and where was this photo taken? Staight arrow sign looks like modern.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Verso said:


> ^^ I never liked that sign, because it didn't show speed limit in urban areas (which was 60 km/h).


That is a interesting story. Yugoslavia had a general speed limit in urban areas, like you wrote 60km/h, but on almost every, maybe it was on every, entrance sign there was a extra speed limit sign (60). that makes absolutely no sense, it only costs money. anyway 60 was a very high speed limit for urban areas, i mean in Germany the difference between villages and "outside" is 50km/h, in Yugoslavia the difference was 20km/h, that is a joke. Even 50 is too much when you imagine that you move a leats 1,5 tons of steel. 



Alex_ZR said:


> ^^ When and where was this photo taken? Staight arrow sign looks like modern.


Sorry but no idea, i try to find it out.
Edit : Only thing i found out, it was after 2006.


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

Speed limit in urban areas in Serbia stayed 60 km/h until December 2009 when it was reduced to 50 km/h to comply with most of European countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

60 km/h within city limits was pretty common across Eastern Europe, I believe all of the Soviet Union / Eastern Bloc / Yugoslavia had it. Ukraine lowered it from 60 to 50 last year, it may have been the last country in Europe to have a 60 km/h urban speed limit?


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poland still has it at night.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kpc21 said:


> Poland still has it at night.


Oh great, when you see nothing = drive faster :colgate:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Zagor666 said:


> Yugoslavia :cheers:
> Minimum information is enough :colgate:


Hungary must have had the opposite stance then, like "let's make it verbose". Below the limits information sign from 1990 as it stood at the Klingenbach -> Sopron crossing. I found it in this trucking footage video.

The motorway speed limit was increased from 100 to 120 km/h somewhere in 1990, apparently shortly before this video was shot (hence the makeshift "120" in a completely different font size applied to the upper left limit signs). The increase from 120 to 130 km/h followed in the early 2000s.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ The speed limit in the 80s on motorways was only 100? 
Well, when i think about it, it did not matter cause my father has a special route thru Hungary, we didn´t even touched a motorway :colgate:
The only "bigger" road we were driving on was the (6) between Dunaföldvar and Dunaujvaros.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, I remember in the 80's Hungary had a speed limit of 100 on motorways. 
Speed limit within city limits was 60, it was lowered in the mid 90's.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Attus said:


> Yes, I remember in the 80's Hungary had a speed limit of 100 on motorways.
> Speed limit within city limits was 60, it was lowered in the mid 90's.


100 on motorways and this other roads with the car symbol is a joke. These other roads are mostly nothing else but a "normal" road, just a little bit wider. A motorway has a least 2 lanes in every direction, a emergency lane and a clear separation between the directions. So to have the same speed limit on both makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know how it is in Hungary, but in Poland newly-built "car symbol" roads (expressways) must fulfill criteria that aren't very different from those for motorways.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Kpc21 said:


> I don't know how it is in Hungary, but in Poland newly-built "car symbol" roads (expressways) must fulfill criteria that aren't very different from those for motorways.


Zagor wrote about speed limits of the 80's in Hungary. The standards of recently built roads is pretty irrelevant in this topic ;-)


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Carpathian Ruthenia, sign at P55/M26 intersection, from Street View here:


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ Impossible not to like that, given the 140 km/h motorway limit 
(not because 10 km/h added shortens a trip that much, but because of the signal that the magical 130 km/h limit that has been around in many countries for decades is not God-given)

Does Bulgaria also have an expressway (motor traffic way / _Kraftfahrstrasse_) general limit?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Corvinus said:


> ^^ Impossible not to like that, given the 140 km/h motorway limit
> (not because 10 km/h added shortens a trip that much, but because of the signal that the magical 130 km/h limit that has been around in many countries for decades is not God-given)
> 
> Does Bulgaria also have an expressway (motor traffic way / _Kraftfahrstrasse_) general limit?


120 kilometres per hour (75 mph) on expressways


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------

